# Ja, die netten Nachbarn



## pema (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frustabbauer...nein ich meine natürlich: Hallo zusammen,

gestern hatten wir unangemeldeten Besuch von zwei Nachbarn, deren Gärten direkt an unseren grenzen.
In unserem Garten stehend, haben sie ihr Anliegen vorgebracht:
1. zwei sehr große Fichten (die schon da waren, als wir das Haus kauften) sollen jetzt entweder entfernt, oder zumindest gestutzt werden. Begründung: Schattenfall und Gefahr bei Sturm
2. Wir sollten unseren Garten 'sauberer' halten, da 'Unkraut' auf die Nachbargrundstücke wächst. Auf Nachfrage, welches Unkraut denn gemeint sei, kam die Antwort: __ Efeu (wächst halt dummerweise von alleine in unserer Ligusterhecke - und ich hasse Efeu) und so ein 'seltsames' Gewächs, dass sich dann als Ableger unserer Straußenfarne herausstellte...wächst eben auch in unserer Hecke.
3. Ein paar sich selbst gepflanzte Bäumchen (Haselnuss, Eiche, Wildkirsche), die jetzt ungef. 2m hoch sind, sollen entfernt werden....hatte ich sowieso vor.
Und dann kam 4. ein Fotobeweis (von einem Balkon aufgenommen), dass es in unserem Garten Ratten gibt.
Nun ja, ich züchte sie nicht. Ich füttere sie nicht (nur die Vögel) und ich will sie auch nicht...und vielleicht kommen sie ja auch vom Nachbarn.
Mir ist das Lachen ehrlich vergangen. Seit 8 Jahren wohnen wir nun hier und versuchen auf 300m² Garten ein kleines Stück Naturähnlichkeit zu erschaffen. Wir freuen uns über jeden __ Molche und Frosch. Über Spechte, Finken, Eichelhäher, Spatzen, Amseln, etc.pp., über Igel, Iltis und Sperber. Auch über Waldmäuse, die im Staudenbeet die Mohnkapseln klauen...und sagen uns: Leben und Leben lassen.
Und das Ende vom Lied soll sein: Schiedsmann und Ordnungsamt...aber mit dem Zusatz: eine gute Nachbarschaft.

Mal schauen, was dabei heraus kommt...aber ich habe zumindest doch plötzlich ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl, wenn ich in meinen Garten gehe - wer weiß, wer dann schon wieder seine Kamera im Anschlag hat.

petra


----------



## bekamax (15. Aug. 2014)

Hi Petra,
ist halt schwierig, wenn die Nachbarn alles nett, adrett, dekoriert... usw. haben wollen. Gab´s eine Möglichkeit, die Nachbarn von deiner Gartenidee zu überzeugen?

Und wenn das Vogelfutter die Mäuse und Ratten anzieht, was es wahrscheinlich tut, und weshalb ich (leider) auch nicht permanent die Vögel füttere, wird's echt schwierig. Schließlisch sind sie ja doch wirklich Überträger von  Krankheiten. Lass uns doch gemeinsam überlegen, wie man Vögel füttern könnte ohne dass Ratten und Mäuse sich wie im Paradies fühlen. Erster Gedanke von mir wäre ein einfacher, klappbarer Campingtisch mit glatten Beinen.

Der Rest ist harmlos und sollte sich ganz einfach regeln lassen. Nur nicht ärgern.

Ganz liebe Grüße und Kopf hoch!
Karin


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
 das ist ja erstmal richtig ärgerlich 

Ich kann Deinen Frust voll verstehen, weil ich ja genauso denke und handel wie Du. 
Nun habe ich nur das Glück, dass meine Nachbar sich nicht ernsthaft beschweren 

Zu den Problemen: 
Bei der Hecke würde ich den Nachbarn sagen, dass das von den Vögeln verschleppte Wildsaat ist und Deine Nachbarn gerne 
alles, was zu ihrer Seite wächst und sie stört, entfernen dürfen (ausgenommen natürlich die Hecke selbst). Wenn sie wollen, können sie die Hecke ja zu ihrer Seite auch noch schön "glatt scheren - wegen der Optik 
- dann hast Du keine Arbeit davon und sie können sich nicht beschweren, wenn da was wächst, was Ihnen nicht gefällt. 

Bzgl. der Vogelfütterung und Ratten: 
Ich würde ggf. in etwas kleiner so ein Vogelfuttergehege bauen, wie ich sie habe, unten einen Boden rein und das ganze Teil dann auf 4 Füße stellen. 
Wenn dann in der Mitte ein Futterhaus hängt, was Du befüllst, dann fällt alles, was die Vögel fallen lassen auf den Boden des Fütterers, wo die Ratten wegen der Beine nicht hinkommen. 

Campingtisch ist insofern ungünstig, weil sie der ideale Ansitzplatz für Vogeljäger (z.B. Katzen) sind. 

Bzgl. der Bäume: 
Wenn Du da sowieso einiges machen wolltest, dann wende Dich an die Nachbarn, sage ihnen, Du hättest drüber nachgedacht und würdest folgende Dinge aufgrund ihrer Klage in ANgriff nehmen: ...und dann aufzählen, was Du sowieso machen wolltest. 

Dann sind die Nachbarn glücklich, dass sie mit Ihrer Beschwerde etwas bewirkt haben und Du hast nichts gemacht, was nicht sowieso geschen sollte 

Wenn sie sich über Wildkräuter (Löwenzahn und Co) aufregen, würde ich ihnen erklären, dass das Dein Küchengarten ist und sie mal zu einem Wildkräuter--Abendessen einladen. (Kräuterbrot mit Kräuterbutter, grüne Smoothies, Wildkräutersalat, Wildkräutersuppe, Wildkräuterauflauf, Wildkräuternachspeise) - also ein 3-4 Gängemenü - und alles mit den Unkräutern aus dem Garten. 
Das ist dermaßen lecker, mich würde nichtmal wundern, wenn die Nachbarn diese "Unkräuter" anschließend selbst kultivieren 

LG und viel Erfolg mit den Nachbarn
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra,

siehe Kirstin und dann lade die Nachbarn einfach zum Grillen ein.
(Ansonsten ist der Grundstein für die Nachbarschaftsfehde von den Nachbarn mit Sorgfalt gelegt worden.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, wie eine Münze hat auch deine Geschichte zwei Seiten. 

Einerseits kann ich dich verstehen, daß du den Garten und dein Grundstück so gestalten (und es auch dürfen) möchtest, daß er dir gefällt. 
Wenn dazu viele Bäume, Hecken und Büsche gehören, sollte es von rundum genehmigt sein.
Andererseits kann ich aber auch deine Nachbarn verstehen, die das selbe Bedürfnis auf ihrem Grund haben, aber eine andere Vorstellung von dem was und wie in einem Stadtgarten an Bäumen und Pflanzen wachsen sollte.
Großes Thema ist natürlich die Ratte im Garten  Sie ist ein Aasfresser und Bakterienträger und im Normalfall kein Haustier. Wenn deine Nachbarn Kinder haben sollten, solltest du die Aufregung auf jeden Fall versuchen zu verstehen. 
Auch verschiedene Kräuter / Unkräuter, die zwar in der Küche mittlerweile angewandt werden, aber nicht von jedem Gartenbesitzer erwünscht sind, vermehren sich in Nachbar´s Garten - gewünscht oder unerwünscht. Davor kann sich keiner schützen und es gibt sogar Urteile darüber.

Die hier geschriebenen Vorschläge zur gütlichen Regelung waren bisher gut und du solltest auf jeden Fall versuchen, den Streit mit den Nachbarn beizulegen. Bringt langfristig nichts und es gibt nichts besch..  als eine ruinierte Nachbarschaft. Irgendwann braucht man alle Nachbarn wieder.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen in einem Gespräch (vielleicht an einem runden Tisch) mit den Nachbarn einen Mittelweg zu finden, jeder gibt etwas ab und bekommt dafür etwas vom anderen. 

In diesem Sinne, klingt schwierig, aber wenn´s rum ist sieht die Welt besser aus. Du wirst sehen.
Gruß Andreas.


----------



## bekamax (15. Aug. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wildkräuter--Abendessen einladen. (Kräuterbrot mit Kräuterbutter, grüne Smoothies, Wildkräutersalat, Wildkräutersuppe, Wildkräuterauflauf, Wildkräuternachspeise) - also ein 3-4 Gängemenü - und alles mit den Unkräutern aus dem Garten.


 




Oder: Wildkräutersuppe, Gegrilltes mit Wildkräuterbutter und bunten Erdäpfeln, Wildkräutersalat mit verschiedenen Tomaten, Käse in Wildkräutern; Vielfalt ausspielen.

Es ist alles so leicht gesagt, wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist, ich weiß!!!


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ein Glück hab ich da Glück mit meinen Nachbarn . Wir haben sogar Türen in den Gartenzäunen . da ist mal der Nachbar da oder dort , einfach Genial .

So wie es Aussieht haste nicht so viel Glück wie ich , würde aber Versuchen das so schnell wie möglich zu lösen . Finde nichts ist Schlimmer wie Tür an Tür zu wohnen und man geht sich andauernd auf die Nerven .


----------



## lotta (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
ich kann dich sooo  gut verstehen.

Wir haben gut 2000m² "gepflegte Wildnis".
Der Nachbar hat eine ca 400m² vom Landschaftsgärtner gestylte ,
1,5m höher aufgeschüttet angelegte, "Gartenanlage".

Unser Grundstück (und die gleiche Fläche+2000m² unbebaut neben uns) gehört unserer Familie seit über 50 Jahren
(seit 23 Jahren steht unser Haus auf der einen Hälfte und wir leben und genießen unser Leben hier).

Der Nachbar hat das Seine vor 5 Jahren gekauft und auf eine Fläche von ca 1200m², 3 Häuser gestellt.

Unsere Bäume sind groß und sehr schön geworden, 
die Wiese darf wachsen 
und Unkraut ist nur ein komisches Wort für uns.

Bei uns sind Tiere gerne gesehen: Igel, Tauben, Eichhörnchen, Eiedchsen, __ Libellen, __ Kröten , __ Frösche, __ Käfer, Regenwürmer...
na alles, 
was  die Natur so zu bieten hat .
(Selbst der Maulwürfe und __ Nacktschnecken kann und will ich vielleicht auch nicht, Herr werden.)

Aber diese Nachbarn, mögen unsere Bäume, (welche korrekt zur Grundstücksgrenze stehen) nicht... 
wegen anscheinend mangelnder Sonne.
Da kam dann im letzten Sommer ein böser Angriff an uns, mit Beschimpfungen...

Allerdings haben sie auf ihrer Terrasse permanent 2 geöffnete Sonnenschirme stehen
Wir benötigen keine Sonnenschirme.

Als wir dann im vergangenen Herbst, die Bäume professionell zurück schneiden lassen wollten 
(der guten Nachnarschaftsverhältnisse wegen) und nachgehakt haben,
war alles nicht mehr wirklich aktuell.
Dann haben wir eben nach Gutdünken fällen und sutzen lassen

Lange Rede , kurzer Sinn...
Ich kann deinen Frust gut verstehen. 
Bin gspannt , was in Zukunft bei uns noch kommen wirdWir hätten so gerne nur ein entspanntes Verhältnis.

Kopf hoch Petra, vielleicht werdet ihr ja eine Einigung finden und wir auch...
Evtl. können dir wie auch uns, die hier geschriebenen Tipps der Mitleser, ja weiterhelfen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht magst mal ein Bild von deinem Garten einstellen.
Dann können wir uns mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte und die Tipps.
Für einen Wildkräutersalat würde aber leider unser Bestand an Löwenzahn  und Brennnessel nicht ausreichen - das ist ja der Witz an der ganzen Sache: die 'Unkräuter', die der Nachbar meinte, sind Stauden und __ Farne. Mein Partner ist Gärtner...der schleppt ständig neue Sachen an. Nur werden die eben nicht in Reihe und auf Unkrautvlies gepflanzt, sondern so, dass es einen möglichst naturnahen Eindruck macht.  Natürlich wächst auch mal ein Wildkraut dazwischen und Pflanzen, die sich selbst ausgesät haben (z.B. __ Stockrosen, __ Nachtkerzen, __ Fingerhut, __ Glockenblumen, etc.), dürfen eben da wachsen, wo sie sich offensichtlich wohl fühlen - und sei es mitten auf dem Weg. Dass macht dann wohl einen unordentlichen Eindruck.
P1060540_529.JPG
Das ist z.B. eine explizit vom Nachbarn bemängelte Ecke - die sollte ich doch mal etwas 'ordentlicher' machen...im Hintergrund sieht man die Ligusterhecke und das Dach des Gartenhauses vom Nachbarn.
Also ich glaube, es geht zumindest diesem Nachbarn in erster Linie um die Fichten, die sein Grundstück beschatten. Die sind allerdings schon über 40 Jahre alt und standen schon lange bevor dort sein Haus gebaut wurde.

Die Vogelfütterung habe ich schweren Herzens jetzt erst einmal eingestellt.  Mehr an Entgegenkommen kann wirklich keiner mehr verlangen.
petra


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2014)

Hi Petra,
diese vom Nachbarn besonders bemängelte Ecke,
_*finde ich ausgesprochen hübsch.*_

Haben Nachbarn überhaupt das Recht, sich in unsere Gartengestaltung einzumischen?

Lasst euch nicht den Spaß am schönen Naturgarten vermiesen.
 Gruß Bine


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2014)

Moin, nein, wenn Dein Garten nicht in einer Schrebergartensiedlung liegt, kannst Du gestalten wie Du willst - im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Bedingungen. Das heißt bei uns z.B., zum Nachbarn die Kante sauber zu halten, dass kein Unkraut rüberkriecht. Die Fichten dürften bei dem Alter Bestandsschutz genießen. Bäume müssen zwar zur Grenze eine gewisse Höhe und Abstand einhalten, aber auch das verjährt irgendwann. Ist zumindest bei uns so. Das kann von Bundesland zu Bundesland noch unterschiedlich sein. Und wenn Du auf Deinem Rasen Löwenzahn züchtest, ist das dein Bier.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, überleg einfach mal, wie Du denken würdest, wenn große Bäume Deines Nachbarn Dein Idyll beschatten würden und bei Dir im Garten nicht mehr viel wächst. Vielleicht würdest Du da auch das Gespräch suchen ?
Mein Nachbar kommt auch ab und an und bittet mich etwas zu beschneiden, was zu groß geworden ist und an der Grenze steht.
Dem komme ich im Interesse der Nachbarschaft gerne nach, er lässt mir dafür auch ausreichend Zeit. Selber hat unser Garten enorm gewommen nachdem wir etliches an Gehölzen reduziert haben. Es kommt halt mehr Licht und Wasser an die anderen Pflanzen.
Persönlich würde ich mit dem Nachbarn das Gespräch suchen und vermutlich die Fichten fällen.
Ich würd dem Nachbarn aber auch sagen, das mir sein Wort reichen würde, wenn es um den Befall von Ratten etc. geht und ich diese dann gerne in Absprache mit Ihm bekämpfen würde. Wir hatten selber schon Ratten auf dem Dachstuhl und das ist echt kein Spaß und hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit naturnah zu tun auf einem so kleinen Grundstück. Das er, bevor er das Gespräch sucht Fotos von meinem Grundstück macht fände ich u.U. auch nicht so toll, zeigt aber schon das das Verhältnis etwas gestört ist.
Im Interesse der Nachbarschaft sollte man nicht immer auf sein Recht bestehen, sondern im Gespräch eine für alle tragbare Kompromisslösung suchen. Da das wohl nur mit Schiedsmann möglich ist, denke ich fast, das da schon Gespräche stattgefunden haben ? Oder kommt der aus heiterem Himmel gleich mit Schiedsmann ?
Andererseits sind die Schiedsmänner ja dafür da, in solchen Fällen vernünftig zu vermitteln.

Meine Nachbarn sagen immer wieder, wie toll unser garten ist, trotz der einen oder anderen Brennessel etc. die da auch mal wächst.
Aber ich gehe auch auf Wünsche ein, bzw. rede ganz normal mit denen.
Und so haben wir nachher wieder unser kleines Straßenfest. 14 Uhr gehts los !

Gruss
Wuzzel


----------



## Brittami (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich mag meinen Garten auch lieber eher "verwildert", zum Glück ist er gross genug und wir haben zur Zeit nur zwei direkte Nachbarn, die es aber nicht weiter stört, wenn ein Ast unseres riesigen Kirschbaums überhängt oder die alten Fichten sich immer breiter machen - eben auch zum Nachbargrundstück hin.
Die Nachbarn gegenüber haben mal (scherzhaft) angedroht, heimlich und bei Nacht unseren __ Ahorn zu vernichten, als dieser ganz besonders eifrig seine Kinderchen bei passender Windrichtung in deren (ordentlichen) Garten verteilte. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hasse diese tausenden Sämlinge jedes Jahr auch, aber andererseits liebe ich den Ahorn - und er war lange vor uns allen da. Das habe ich auch den Nachbarn gesagt. 
Das Komische ist, obwohl sie selbst einen ganz anders aufgebauten, neu angelegten, ordentlichen Garten haben, sagen sie mir immer mal wieder, wie toll sie das finden, dass bei mir vor der Tür Steingartenpflanzen aus den Pflasterritzen wachsen und "schimpfen" lautstark, wenn ich den allzu ausladenden __ Blauregen beschneide. "Lass das, das tut dem doch weh!"

Was ich so blöd finde, ist, wenn sich zwei zusammentun und unangemeldet  vor der Tür stehen, um ihr Anliegen vorzubringen. Trefft Ihr Eure Nachbarn denn sonst nie?
Wir wurden z.b. mal auf einer Grillparty ganz beiläufig von einer Nachbarin angesprochen: "Ihre Eiche, da ganz hinten in der Ecke, da ragt ein Ast rüber, der stört beim Rasenmähen, könnten Sie den absägen?" (Bis dahin wussten wir gar nicht, dass wir da eine Eiche stehen hatten. 
Naja, ein paar Tage später ist mein Mann dann mit der Säge los und gut war.

Was mich noch stutzig macht, ist die Ratte. Die kommen doch nicht "einfach so", weil man die Vögel füttert? Ich bin früher mal auf die ein oder andere Ratte gestossen, da hatte ein Nachbar noch Vieh.
Das Vieh hat er jetzt abgeschafft, seitdem habe ich keine Ratte mehr gesehen, obwohl ich weiter fröhlich füttere. Ich füttere übrigens mit sog. Futtersäulen, die im Baum hängen. Was die Vögel runterwerfen, holt sich abends der Igel.

Ansonsten halte ich es auch so, dass ich den Nachbarn sage, was sie auf ihrem Grundstück stört, sollen sie abschneiden - oder eben kurz bescheid sagen, dann machen wir das auch.
Aber von den Nachbarn meiner Mutter kenne ich das auch, dass auf dem eigenen Grundstück kein Löwenzahn wachsen darf, weil der sich ja auf den Nachbargrundstücken aussäht. 

Jetzt hab ich mich hier lang und breit ausgelassen - aber einen richtigen Rat habe ich leider nicht.
In diesem Sinne: Auf gute Nachbarschaft.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Aug. 2014)

Hi Petra,

ich habe momentan nicht die Zeit für eine ausführliche Antwort, die kommt dann mal per P.M.

Solche Nachbarn und Ansichten gibt es (leider) überall, du hast da wohl aber besonderes Pech. Meistens stehen Unkenntnis/Ignoranz und Beschwerdebereitschaft in einem proportionalem Verhältnis 

Die Ansicht, dass Natur in der Stadt bzw. einem Stadtgarten nichts zu suchen habe, dafür gäbe es Zoos und Dörfer (oder was auch immer) braucht wohl nicht weiter diskutiert zu werden - da treffen halt unterschiedliche Einstellungen aufeinander 

Mit Schiedsmännern ist das leider so eine Sache, das sind wohl oft ältere Leute (also so in meinem Alter, oder eher sogar noch älter) mit viel Engagement im Ehrenamt und dem Bedürfnis zu vermitteln, aber ohne nähere juristische Kenntnisse bzw. Beachtung dieser Aspekte. Konkret kenne ich allerdings nur den "Fall" eines Bekannten beim BUND Herne, wo der Schiedsmanntermin ein totaler Reinfall war, und der Nachbar sich erst vor Gericht blamierte ... D.h., du musst beim schiedsmann leider eigene "Forderungen" aufstellen, um dann in der Verhandlung gegenseitige Kompromisse eingehen zu können.

Außerdem würde ich auf Seiten der Stadt, des Landes usw. (kann dir dabei gerne helfen) Tipps zu umweltgerechtem Gärtnern raus suchen, und dann von deinen Nachbarn quasi "vorgezogene Ausgleichsmaßnahmen" fordern, wenn es bei dir "ordentlicher" werden soll.

Dass das rechtlicher Unsinn ist - keiner kann dem anderen vorschreiben, wie er seinen Garten zu gestalten hat - ist klar, aber der Schiedsmann wird wahrscheinlich einen Kompromiss erreichen wollen. Und wenn er noch selbst zur Generartion gehört, denen ein "ordentlicher Garten" als Ideal vermittelt worden ist, dann erwarte dort nicht viel ...

Du hast viele Tiere im Garten, mach dir mal eine Liste. Schmetterlinge bzw. Raupen brauchen artspezifische Pflanzen, die bei dir nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz "besonders geschützten" Amphibien brauchen eben nicht nur einen "schönen, sauberen Teich", wie viele Leute meinen, sondern genau so einen Sommer- und Winterlebensraum. Der liegt bei deinen Teichmolchen bis zu ca. 400 Meter im Umkreis ums Laichgewässer, bei Grasfröschen bis ca. 800 Meter. Hauptsächlich aber wesentlich näher. Wenn du also Krautbewuchs im Umfeld von Totholz und Natursteinen beseitigen sollst, ist mit einer Beeinträchtigung der lokalen Population zu rechnen - denn im entsprechenden Umfeld sind ja wohl deine Nachbarn. Ergo - fordere von ihnen "vorgezogene Ausgleichsmaßnahmen". Das ist natürlich kein Begriff aus dem Nachbarrecht, ist dem Sinn nach aber hier wohl anwendbar - also für die "Verhandlungen" beim auf Ausgleich bedachten Schiedsmann ...

Zu Grasfröschen in Bochum gibt es (ältere) Untersuchungen, die über eine Gefährdung/Rückgang berichten. Nachzulesen in einem Fachbericht, darauf bezieht sich wohl auch der AKU Bochum auf seinen Webseiten (siehe/suche dort).

Zu der Ratte, eine einzelne Ratte hin und wieder im Garten (!) ist nun wirklich kein Fall fürs Ordnungsamt. Wer ist dort denn angesprochen worden? Ich empfehle, mal Kanaluntersuchungsvideos aus dem Gebiet anzuschauen ;-)  Falls RatteN (!) wirklich öfter und regelmäßig zum Fressen von Nahrungsresten kommen sollten (was ich bezweifle), müsstest du allerdings wirklich dafür sorgen, dass diese für die Ratten nicht erreichbar sind. Die Vogelfütterung einzustellen ist nun wirklich unnötig.

Zum Nachbarrecht (Landesrecht) wurde ja auch schon etwas erwähnt, das solltest du auch mal googeln, wenn du es nicht ohnehin schon gemacht hast.

So, das mal als erste, spontane, kurze und unvollständige "Stellungnahme" ;-)


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
schön, dass sich so viele Mitglieder mit mir Gedanken machen.
Also zu den rechtlichen Bedingungen: um die Fichten fällen zu dürfen, bräuchten wir eine Genehmigung der Stadt. Ohne Genehmigung darf man hier (auch) Nadelbäume (ab einem gewissen Stammumfang) nur auf einem Grundstück von unter 300m² fällen. Da das Gesamtgrundstück größer ist, fällt diese 'einfache' Möglichkeit weg.
Aber mal davon ganz absehen - und da werde ich störrisch: der Mann hat doch die großen Bäume gesehen, als er sich das Haus kaufte. Denn die waren auch schon vor 20 Jahren groß.
In meine Gartengestaltung lasse ich mir nicht reinreden, ich beharre auf meinem Totholzhaufen und meinen Natursteinmauern, ebenso wie auf meiner Digitalis mitten im Weg.
Das der 'angedrohte' Schiedsmanntermin Sinn ergibt, bezweifle ich sehr. Man kann einen Baum eben nicht nur 'etwas' fällen. Zumal der Schiedsmann (meine Güte, habe ich ein Glück) auch zu den angrenzenden Nachbarn gehört.
Und nein: wir kennen unsere Nachbarn kaum. Zumindest die auf dieser Seite. Einen der 'Besucher' kannte ich gar nicht, er musste sich erst als Nachbar vorstellen ... ist vielleicht der Vorteil einer dichten Ligusterhecke.

Und zu den RatteN: ja, es ist mir äußerst unangenehm. Und wenn Wuzzel meint, dass es nicht nur an der Vogelfütterung liegen kann - tja, ich werfe keine alten Brote in den Garten, sondern habe nach langer Suche Silofütterunggerätschaften gefunden, bei denen möglichst wenige Körner auf die (extra zu besseren Sauberhaltung) mit Platten ausgelegte Futterstelle fallen. Diese plattierte Stelle fege ich jeden Tag...nur kein Körnchen übersehen, denn, dass die Nachbarn diese Ganzjahresfütterung mit Argusaugen betrachten, war mir schon klar.
Das gleiche Problem hatten wir hier schon einmal, vor vier Jahren. Ein Muttertier hatte offensichtlich in einer Höhle bei uns im Garten seine Jungen bekommen. Und so ist es dieses Jahr wieder. Wäre es nicht so beängstigend, könnte man sagen : " Mutti und de Jungs" sind wieder unterwegs. Konkret heißt das z.Zt.: ungef. 6-8 Jungratten (sehen so aus, wie zu groß geratene Mäuse) tummeln sich hier - und sicherlich auch bei den Nachbarn. Und das Beste: seit dem ich die Vögel nicht mehr füttere, ist der Rattennachwuchs sehr nachhaltig auf Futtersuche.Im Kirschbaum, da wo vorher Meisen, Gimpel und andere Vögel herumhopsten, klettern jetzt junge Ratten herum, auf der Suche nach den letzten Kirschen. Heute konnte ich beobachten, wie junge Ratten an den __ Stockrosen hoch kletterten, um die Samen zu fressen.
Und das Beste: ich schicke meine beiden 'Kampfhunde' "Trine" und "Trude" raus, damit die mal richtig für Ordnung sorgen und was passiert: sie machen ihren Namen Ehre. So nach dem Motto: ach, da ist 'ne Ratte...dann gucke ich mal besser in die andere Richtung, fresse ein wenig Gras und lege mich dann doch lieber wieder in mein Körbchen.

Langer Rede - kurzer Sinn: was ich da machen soll weiß ich auch nicht?
petra


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
also, wenn bei mir die Ratten schon in den Bäumen rumklettern würden, dann würde ich mir garantiert Gedanken machen. 
Es gibt einen schönen Spruch: wenn man die ersten Ratten sieht, hat man unsichtbar bereits ein dickes Problem"
In der Regel stimmt das. Ratten sind extrem scheu und leben "heimlich". 
Wo sie des öfteren zu sehen sind, hat man i.d.R. massenweise.....und sie vermehren sich extrem schnell - auch der Nachwuchs. 
Im Zweifelsfall solltet Ihr, wenn Ihr die nicht so in den Griff bekommt, mal einen kammerjäger beauftragen mit einer professionellen Rattenbekämpfung - sinnvollerweise gleich gemeinsam mit den Nachbarn. 

In der Stadt sind ja nicht nur Kanalisationen die Krux, sondern auch gelbe Säcke und anderer Müll zieht sie magisch an. 
Da sie im Gegenzug in der Stadt kaum natürliche Feinde haben, vermehren sie sich explosionsartig. 

Spätestens, wenn Dir die erste Ratte im Klo hochkommt - wenn Du Pech hast, wenn Du drauf sitzt - wirst Du vermutlich keinen Spaß mehr an den Tierchen haben.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## andreas w. (16. Aug. 2014)

Tipp am Rande: gegen Ratten hilft zuverlässig der Kammerjäger. Ansonsten finde ich den Garten was das Foto zulässt wie du sagst naturnah und nicht wirklich verwildert. Ist noch so, daß man sich wohlfühlen kann, ohne rechtliche Grenzen zu überschreiten.

Wie gesagt - such unbedingt das Gespräch mit den Nachbarn, sch... auf den Schiedsmann, Eigeninitiative ist Thema.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Und nein: wir kennen unsere Nachbarn kaum. Zumindest die auf dieser Seite. Einen der 'Besucher' kannte ich gar nicht, er musste sich erst als Nachbar vorstellen ...


Hmm, man muss ja nicht jeden Tag am Zaun stehen und klönen, aber ich kenne das so, dass man sich vorstellt, wenn man einzieht - zumindest bei den direkt angrenzenden Nachbarn.

Das mit den Ratten ist aber wirklich ein Problem, wie Kirsten schon schrieb, der Rest ist im Dunkeln unterwegs. Das ist nichts, was man auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte. Kammerjäger, keine Frage.


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2014)

Leute,
nur weil ich meine Nachbarn nicht mit Vornamen kenne, sondern wir einfach so nebenher leben, muss das doch keine schlechte Nachbarschaft sein. Wir leben hier schließlich nicht  in einem Dorf, sondern einer Großstadt...da wechseln die Nachbarn schon ziemlich oft...und die direkt rechts und links von uns kenne ich ja auch...aber zwei Häuser weiter im ersten Stock - meine Güte.
Und zu Kammerjägern bzw. der Horrorvision, dass Ratten die Toilette als Ausstieg benutzen: ja, tun sie. Meine Tochter lebte in Berlin Neukölln, im dritten Stock. Sie hatte in der Toilette Rattenbesuch. Auf mein dringendes Anraten hin, hat sie den Vermieter benachrichtigt und der einen Kammerjäger. Ende vom Lied: sie soll immer einen gefüllten 10L Eimer auf den __ Klodeckel stellen, damit die Ratten den Klodeckel nicht aufbekommen.
Das war der Rat des Kammerjägers!
Meine Tochter ist dann ausgezogen.
petra


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2014)

Baumschutzsatzung hin oder her. Recht haben und ggf. vor Gericht durchsetzen auch ok. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich wollte nicht in einer Nachbarschaft wohnen, wo man sich vorm Gericht trifft. Das Problem könnte sich darin steigern, das wenn der eine mal verliert er nen neuen Anlass sucht und dann irgendwann auch mal gewinnt.
Man verschwendet so viel Lebenszeit mit streiten das nachher keiner was davon hat. 

Wir hatten früher auch zwei __ Tannen vorm Haus, die unter die damalige Baumschutzsatzung fielen. Die waren da auch schon recht lange und trotzdem mussten die Tannen da irgendwann mal weg. Wir bekamen damals ganz problemlos die Genehmigung zum Fällen. Der Vorgarten hat an Artenvielfalt seitdem enorm gewonnen. 
Irgendwann werden so Bäume für ein Stadtgrundstück einfach so groß, das sie anderen Pflanzen Licht und Wasser nehmen. 
Auch unser Nachbar hatte auf seinem ganzen Grundstück früher Tannen stehen... und sonst so gut wie nichts. Als er die gefällt hatte blühte Nachbars Garten und auch unser förmlich auf. 
Wenn man das rechtlich sehen will gibt es neben der Baumschutzsatzung auch noch andere Gesetze, wie z.B. die Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Wenn von den Bäumen wirklich Gefahr ausgeht sollte (muss) man da tätig werden. Egal

Mit den Ratten  ist nen Riesen Problem in den meisten Großstädetn und wenn man da nicht einschreitet dann gehts Dir bald vielleicht wie Deiner Tochter und Du ziehst freiwillig aus. Das muss nicht nur an der Fütterung liegen, kann es aber. 
Wenn die Ratten hauptsächlich auf Deinem Grundstück nisten, scheint das Problem aber von Deinem Grundstück auszugehen ¿ (Ironie). Kommen die Ratten aber überall in der Nachbarschaft vor, so ist hier ggf. auch die Stadt zu alarmieren, die dann in den Kanälen etc. gezielt etwas unternehmen. Wenn ich bei mir nur eine Ratte sehe unternehme ich meist noch am selben Tag etwas. 
Ist das gerad ein Sonntag, so hab ich auch keine Scheu den Nachbarn zu fragen ob der z.B. noch Schlagfallen hat. Auch informieren sich hier die Nachbarn gegenseitig bei Rattensichtungen und unternehmen dann gemeinsam etwas.

Das Hauptproblem scheinen die Tannen zu sein und die Ratten. Vielleicht springst Du ueber Deinen Schatten und lenkst hier ein. 
Bei den Tannen wäre ja ggf. auch regelmässiges Kappen eine Option ? 

Auch wir leben in eriner Großstadt, die meisten Nachbarn duzen sich, die älteren Nachbarn werden aus Respekt teils gesiezt. 
Wir haben hier vor vielen Jahren auf Initiative einer Nachbarin ein Straßenfest initiiert. Das hat enorm zu einer besseren Nachbarschaft geführt. Gute Nachbarschaft hat viele Vorteile, die hier sogar schon Lebensrettend waren, weil man sich eben darüber wunderte das die Rolläden nicht wie sonst üblich hochgezogen werden und dann Initiative ergriffen hat. 
Auch hier ziehen ab und an Leute ein und aus. Wer dazu kommt wird gern in die Nachbarschaft aufgenommen, wenn er will, das ist eine Bereicherung für alle.

Just gestern war es wieder soweit, und trotz unterschiedlicher Berufe, sozialer Stellungen und Lebensformen und einer Altersstruktur von gerade geboren bis über 80 waren die meisten Nachbarn mit dabei und haben bis in die Nacht zusammen gefeiert. Auch in einer Großstadt muss es nicht anonym sein. Hier profitieren alle davon aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen und die Bedürfnisse des anderen zu kennen und zu respektieren. Das ganze passiert komplett ohne Druck, wer nicht will oder kann wird auch nicht schief angesehen, wenn er nicht dabei ist. 

Aufs Recht pochen hilft hier eher wenig finde ich. Oft ist es sehr hilfreich, wenn man mal in Nachbars Garten, oder Wohnung ist und sich von dort sein Grundstück anschaut. Dann seh ich sehr oft selber, was ggf. stört und kann das abstellen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## andreas w. (17. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, ??? wie sieht denn deine Tochter aus, daß sie die Ratten verjagt wenn sie ausgezogen vorm Klo steht ??  

Oder versteh ich das nur falsch? 

( P.S. Entschuldigung - nur Spaß, Ehrlich )


----------



## misudapi (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra,
mir fällt noch ein, dass man bei der Tanne auch die unteren Äste wegnehmen könnte. Aufasten, glaub ich , heißt das. Damit wäre etwas mehr Licht in den Gärten und der alte Baum bleibt stehen. Damit zeigt du dann auch deinen guten Willen, wenn du keine Genehmigung zum Fällen bekommst. Ich gehe bei deiner Einstellung davon aus, dass du nicht sooo großen Druck bei den Beamten  machst.
Deine Ecke gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich würde außerdem noch betonen, das du mehrere schwer zu bekommende Pflanzen hast und dieses dein/ euer Steckenpferd ist.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## krallowa (19. Aug. 2014)

Moin Petra,

ich durfte ja schon einmla deinen Garten bewundern und muss sagen, ich fand ihn sehr schön.
Lasst euch nicht bekloppt machen von den neidischen Nachbarn.
Das sind die, die ihre Essensreste ins Klo schmeißen und sich dann wundern wenn beim Nachbarn Ratten auftauchen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Aug. 2014)

Klar, wenn die Ihre Essensreste ins Klo werfen, dann lockt das Ratten an. 
Ist das aber nur ne Unterstellung, dann ist das meist wenig hilfreich in sich verhärtenden Situationen. 
Mit Tatsachen argumentieren hilft. Vermutungen und Unterstellungen heizen die Situation nur an. 
Man darf nie vergessen, wie klein die Welt ist und ob sowas nicht auch der Nachbar liest, oder ihm das einer 
ausdruckt. Wenn ich als Nachbar so was lesen würde, würde ich mir dann unter Umständen denken: Na jetzt erst recht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2014)

Es war sicher keine Unterstellung gegen die hier erwähnten Nachbarn, sorry wenn das so rüberkam.
Es war allgemein gemeint, das sehr oft die, die sich so über andere aufregen auch nicht immer die liebsten vor dem Herrn sind.
Also noch einmal, es war keine Personenbezogene Unterstellung.
Trotzdem finde ich den Garten von Petra sehr schön natürlich und ein gemütliches Fleckchen Erde.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tinky (20. Aug. 2014)

Manchmal hat man es aber auch nicht leicht mit den lieben Nachbarn...habe die gleichen Probleme.
2 Fichten stehen direkt an der Grenze...die soll ich umhauen. Möchte ich aber nicht weil dazu eine Firma kostenpflichtig engagiert werden müsste.
Auf meinen Vorschlag hin "könnt Ihr bezahlen dann lass ich sie umlegen" reagierte die Nachbarin komischerweise nicht erfreut 
Aber ob "Rauchbelästigung" im Winter durch meinen Kaminofen, das zu laute Plätschern des Teichfilters im Sommer, das zu laute Kinderspielen ganzjährig, das zu häufige Rasenmähen, die ungepflegte Hecke uns anderes...manche haben immer etwas auszusetzen. Ich versuche dann meist nett zu bleiben und mich verständnisvoll zu zeigen oder einen Kompromiss zu finden. Bei unserem Kaminofen z.B. habe ich auf meine Kosten den Schornstein um 2m verlängert und mit den Nachbarn vereinbart, dass ich zwischen 6-8 Uhr Morgens sowie 21-23 Uhr Abends nicht heize (damit die schön lüften können ohne Geruchsbelästigung) 
Den Auslauf des Filters habe ich ins Wasser gelegt so dass es nicht mehr plätschert. Nur bei den Fröschen habe ich mich nicht einsichtig gezeigt - denen kann und WILL ich das Quaken nicht austreiben 
Gruß Bastian


----------



## pema (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Vorsicht: wird länger.
Ja, man macht so einiges, um keinen Streit mit den Nachbarn zu bekommen. Wir haben nichts gesagt, als ein Nachbar aus unserer Hecke eine __ Eibe rausbuddelte mit der späteren Begründung, die würde der Hecke schaden und statt dessen eine Thuja direkt an die Hecke pflanzte, um die entstandene Lücke zu füllen. Diese Thuja wird mal 10m hoch - aber egal...die lieben Nachbarn.
Wir haben auch nichts gesagt, als ein anderer Nachbar - scheinbar in Verkennung der Grundstücksgrenzen, einen Apfelbaum in eine Lücke der Heckenbepflanzung pflanzte - wir haben uns nur gedacht: o.k., ein Haus bauen (zumindest eine Eigentumswohnung kaufen), ein Kind zeugen und einen Baum pflanzen (und sei es auch beim Nachbarn).
Wir sagen nichts, wenn um 13.00Uhr der Rasen gemäht wird und abends die Party lautstark los geht. Leben und Leben lassen - das ist eigentlich unsere Devise in den letzten 8 Jahren gewesen. Der Hund von rechts überschlägt sich beim Bellen, sobald man den Garten betritt, ein Hund von links jault den ganzen Tag über, wenn Frauchen weg ist ... nun ja, so ist eben das Leben mit Nachbarn.

Heute haben wir - good will - die kleinen bemängelten Bäumchen in der letzten Ecke hinten links des Gartens entfernt - ob das jetzt schöner aussieht für den Nachbarn - keine Ahnung.
Aber das ist jetzt auch gar nicht mehr mein Problem mit den Nachbarn.( Was heißt hier auch "den Nachbarn", es sind genau zwei von 12! Nachbarn die wir haben...wie beschrieben, es sind auf einer Seite 5 Häuser mit angrenzenden kleinen Gärten und jeweils zwei Eigentümern (es sind Eigentumswohnungen) und auf der anderen Seite zwei direkt angrenzende Nachbarn...Probleme haben wir jetzt offensichtlich mit 2 Nachbarn.)
Das ganze Theater fing ja mit dem Schattenwurf der __ Tannen an, ging über die selbstgesääten Minibäume und den bösen __ Efeu bzw. die __ Farne und endete mit dem Paukenschlag: ihr habt Ratten im Garten, ihr füttert Vögel, ihr seit schuld, dass es Ratten hier gibt. Und um noch einen drauf zu setzen: hier sind die Beweisfotos.
Ich bin ja nicht völlig doof und ich möchte auch keine Rattenfamilien im Garten rumlaufen haben, also habe ich zwei Tage nach dem Gespräch einen Kammerjäger beauftragt.
Die Nachbarn waren genau so schnell: nur leider nicht in Hinsicht der Beauftragung eines Kammerjägers, sondern mit dem Anruf beim Gesundheitsamt (also merken: die sind zuständig!).
Die Dame vom Gesundheitsamt war sehr nett, wir haben ihr den Garten gezeigt (irgendwie wurde ich das Gefühl nicht los, sie sucht die Müllhaufen), wir haben uns nett über __ Stockrosen und __ Nachtkerzen unterhalten und darüber, dass ihre Arbeitskollegin auch die Sommerfütterung betreibt (auf das Thema kamen wir, als ich sagte, wie leid es mir tut, dass die Vögel jetzt alle hier in Wartestellung sitzen, weil ich eben jetzt nicht mehr füttere). Sie hat mir auch noch eine Telefonnummer vom Veterinäramt gegeben, um die Rechtsgrundlage der Sommerfütterung zu erfahren: - man darf in Privatgärten die Vögel (bis auf einige Ausnahmen - __ Enten, Gänse, Tauben) füttern, wann man will  (zumindest in NRW) .
Der Besuch endete mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass ein Kammerjäger beauftragt werden sollte (der hatte den Termin 2 Stunden später bei uns!) und der Aussage, dass die Dame, die angerufen hat, sehr pikiert auf den Hinweis des Gesundheitsamtes reagiert hat, dass sie jetzt auch einen Kammerjäger beauftragen muss.
Denn: Ratten sind nicht nur Sache eines Gartenbesitzers, sondern alle müssen sich zusammen tun.
Wem es langsam zu lang wird, der soll einfach aufhören zu lesen
O.k., das war jetzt die eine Sache ... aber in den nächsten Tagen habe ich mit anderen direkten Nachbarn gesprochen. Und die kannten jetzt alle die Fotos. Es gab sogar ein Video über unseren Garten. Das heißt, die Nachbarin (der Nachbar) ist mit den Fotos rumgelaufen, um zu beweisen, dass wir die Bösewichte sind. Seltsamerweise (für mich eigentlich nicht erstaunlich: Ratten sind wahrscheinlich das letzte Tabuthema in der städtischen Zivilisation) stellte sich heraus, dass eine direkte Nachbarin schon seit Jahren fast jedes Jahr einen Kammerjäger bestellen muss (nur in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht) und sie wiederum ihrem Nachbar, der Obstbäume und Gemüse anpflanzt (und seinen Kompostberg direkt an unserer Hecke hat) von ihrem Rattengift etwas abgibt, da der sich standhaft weigert, einen Kammerjäger zu beauftragen, bzw. die Entsorgung seiner faulen Äpfel, Kartoffelschalen etc. anders zu organisieren. Und da laufen die Kerle  genauso rum. Nur hat es noch keiner gefilmt.

Wirklich langer Rede - kurzer Sinn: wenn ein Bösewicht gesucht wird, wird auch einer gefunden. Und wenn man seine Bäume nicht fällen möchte, dann wird einem wenigstens das Gesundheitsamt vorbei geschickt. Ich sag noch einmal: nette Nachbarn...nach 8 Jahren ruhiger Nachbarschaft wird mal etwas üble Nachrede betrieben.
petra


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo petra, 
das ist allerdings eine heftige Story, die sich so in Deiner Ausgangsschilderung nicht darstellte. 
Ich glaube, gegen solche einzelnen "Haar in der Suppe Sucher" kann man nur wenig ausrichten. 
Da bleibt glaube ich nur "auf Durchzug stellen und aussitzen" und sich vor allem nicht auf Diskussionen einlassen.

Ich hatte einmal so einen Nachbarn - bzw ein Ehepaar. Da wohnte ich noch zur Miete in einem 4-Familienhaus. 
Die hatten täglich was zu meckern. 
Die Frau (ganztägig zu Hause) passte mich täglich am Eingang ab
(und damals kam ich immer erst zwischen 22 und 0 Uhr aus dem Stall nach Hause), um mir wieder irgendwas an "Klage" um die 
Ohren zu hauen. 
- Der Hund macht mit seinen Pfoten die Treppe dreckig (meine Treppe zu meiner 
   Wohnung - die nutzte kein anderer und sie schon gar nicht)
- Meine Stallschuhe sollte ich doch draußen ausziehen, das Treppenhaus würde stinken
- In meiner Wohnung sollte ich doch auf Socken laufen, meine Schuhe 
    (Bootsschuhe und Birkenstock) machten zu viel Lärm
- Ob ich die Küchengeräte nicht abends aus lassen könnte, das würde so stören (ich hatte nur eine Kaffeemaschine) und
    ds Haus war ein massiver Neubau und alles andere als hellhörig
- Ob ich mein Arbeitszimmer nicht verlegen könnte, da es genau über deren Schlafzimmer war 
...und die Kränung: 
- sie wolle mir noch mal erklären, wie ich doch bitte im gemeinsamen Wäschekeller meine Wäsche korrekt aufhänge
...ach ja, und dann war da noch mein Auto, was ich bitte etwas schräger zu parken hätte auf meinem Parkplatz....

Es gab noch tausend andere Sachen - jeden Tag was neues. Ich denke, die Frau braucchte es einfach, zu "schulmeistern". 

Ich habe sie jedenfalls jedesmal, wenn sie zur Tür rausstürzte immer betont freundlich gegrüßt:

"Guten Tag Frau xy.  wie geht es Ihnen heute...."

Dann legte sie los. Ich habe mir das dann freundlich lächelnd angehört, ohne einen Ton zu sagen und wenn sie 
fertig war, habe ich nur gesagt "ich werde mich bemühen, das hinzubekommen - ich wünsche Ihnen einen guten Abend " und 
bin in meine Wohnung....
....und habe mich natürlich um überhaupt nichts bemüht. 

Mich hat das eher belustigt und die Frau tat mir auch irgendwie leid. Was muss man für ein trostloses Leben haben, wenn 
man sich mit soetwas den Tag vertreibt?

Ich hatte jedenfalls dadurch, dass ich das locker gesehen habe und nicht drauf eingestiegen war, ein entspanntes Leben. 

Nach meinem Auszug hat es bis heute in der Wohnung wegen dieser Mieter kein Mieter länger als ein halbes Jahr 
ausgehalten. 
Zur Zeit steht meine ehemalige Wohnung leer und den Mieter von unten bekommt man nur in
einem sehr langwierigen Verfahren da raus. 

Wenn man sich keine Magenschmerzen holen will, sollte man versuchen, sich über solche Leute keine Sekunde aufzuregen. 

Bzgl. ds Kompostes vom Nachbarn: 
als ich meinen Hof kaufte, liefen hier auch Ratten rum, weil die Vorbesitzer wie alle Landwirte hier ihre gesamten Küchenabfälle auf den Misthaufen warfen.

Ich habe das als erstes geändert: auf den Mist geht nur reiner Pferdemist. 
Für Küchenabfälle und Co gibt es einen der vierecckigen Drahtkomposter mit Deckel. 
Nur dort dürfen Lebensmittel, Eierschalen etc. rein. 
Seither habe ich Ruhe mit Ratten. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,



Tanny schrieb:


> die sich so in Deiner Ausgangsschilderung nicht darstellte.


tja, in der Ausgangsstory wusste ich ja auch noch nicht, das hier in der Nachbarschaft Fotos rumgezeigt werden. Genau so wenig wusste ich, dass die rechte Nachbarin schon seit Jahren ein Rattenproblem (woher auch immer) hat und ihr Nachbar (der mit dem Kompost und den faulen Äpfeln) sich dumm stellt.
Ich würde jetzt nie so weit gehen, und Schuldzuweisungen machen. Ich bin doch nicht mein Nachbar...der mit der Kamera.
petra


----------



## Garfield (20. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

wenn sie keine Ruhe geben, könntest du vielleicht so nebenbei erwähnen, dass du in Betracht ziehst , Anzeige zu erstatten wegen dem Fotografieren und Filmen ( und Rumzeigen ) deines Grundstückes. 
Bin ziemlich sicher dass das so nicht erlaubt ist  , und Zeugen scheint es ja genug zu geben.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra,
na, da scheint ja schon ne ganze Weile was in der Luft zu liegen und jetzt geht das Gewitter los. 
Persönlich finde ich Deinen Garten übrigens auch sehr romantisch und schön. 
Ratten und andere Schädlinge sind vielen Menschen peinlich und deswegen redet man besser nicht drüber. 
Aber genau wie man im Kindergarten Läusebefall melden sollte, sollte man bei Ratten mit den Nachbarn reden. 
Wie sich nun offensichtlich herausstellt ist das Problem ja nicht neu, und, wie eigentlich zu vermuten, ist natuerlich nicht nur Dein Grundstück betroffen. 

@jeannot solang er nur Fotos macht, oder mal nen handyvideo und darauf keine Personen aufgenommen werden, ist das erlaubt, 
auch wenn man vom Gefühl und von den guten Sitten sicher davon ausgeht, das müsste verboten sein. 
Was anderes ist es, wenn er zur Rattenüberwachung eine Kamera dauerhaft installiert hat und damit das fremde Grundstück ständig überwacht, das ist verboten. 
Eigentlich ist das so auch ganz gut gelöst, denn wer hat nicht im Urlaub schon mal ein fremdes Haus, ein tolles Auto, oder eine Pflanze auf anderen Grundstücken fotografiert. Das wäre ja eine riesige Klagewelle. 

@Petra trotz allem würde ich entspannt bleiben und Verständnis zeigen, aber auch ganz klar Grenzen aufzeigen. 
Habt ihr im Vorfeld schon mal über die Vorfälle (Apfelbaum, Konifere etc.) gesprochen ? Oder spricht man bei Euch einfach nicht miteinander ? 
Vielleicht hilfts wirklich, die Nachbarn mal einzuladen um sich gegenseitig besser kennen zu lernen und Probleme zu besprechen. 
Da könnte man doch ganz deutlich sagen, ich verstehe ja Ihr Problem, gegen die Ratten sollten wir gemeinsam etwas unternehmen, aber mein Garten gefällt mir wie er ist, das __ Efeu dürfen Sie gerne beschneiden etc. aber in den Rest der Gartengestaltung möchte ich mir nicht reinreden lassen. Das ganze freundlich und entspannt. 
Auch dem Schiedsmann kann man ganz freundlich sagen, das es da ja ggf. Interessenskonflikte geben könnte. 
Andererseits sind Schiedsmänner ja darauf geschult Streitereien zu schlichten und nicht eskalieren zu lassen. Schiedsmänner sind dafür da Streit beizulegen und nicht eskalieren zu lassen. Da das ja nur eine Instanz ist um ggf. einen Rechtsstreit zu vermeiden kann man das auch ganz relaxt ansehen. 
Im Gegenteil find ich die Idee der Schiedsmänner als neutrale Mentoren ganz gut. Vielleicht ist der lockerer als befürchtet, ansonsten kannst Du ggf. darum bitten das das ein anderer Schiedsmann machen soll. 

Viele Grüße und starke Nerven wünscht 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, tolle Nachbarn.
Kann dir also nur mein Mitgefühl ausdrücken und hoffen das sich die Lage bald wieder beruhigt.
Das schöne ist das Ratten ja auch durch die Kanalisation kommen, bei die Stadt Bochum sagt man einem ja nur, das ja Köder ausgelegt werden.

Unsere Nachbarn sind auch gut drauf, die einen lassen alles über die Grenze wachsen und wenn einem das ja stört kann man ja alles abschneiden, die machen es nicht.
Die anderen sind vor ca. 4 Jahren neben uns eingezogen seitdem müssen wir Ihre Hecke schneiden ca.16 Meter lang. Die machen das einfach nicht.
Die anderen Nachbarn regen sich schon auf wenn unsere Hecke zu denen hin nur mal ein Ästchen über die Grenze streckt, der muss dann sofort ab.


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
wünsche dir gute Nerven und Durchhaltevermögen, Petra


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2014)

Petra,
sind Deine Nachbarn eigentlich die Besitzer, oder sind es Mieter dieser Häuser ?
Wenn es Mieter sind, brauchst Du Dich gar nicht darum zu kümmern,um die Meckerei.
Dann würde ich mich mit den Besitzern in Verbindung setzen, 
und die Sache wegen der Bäume und der Ratten abklären. 
Einer unserer Nachbarn ( Mieter )hat auch wegen der Hecke gemeckert, die sei zu hoch ( isse aber gar nicht ),
und als ich mit dem Hausbesitzer sprach, sagte der, kümmer Dich nicht drum, der sucht überall nur Streit.
Mittlerweile ist der Meckerkopp ausgezogen, und es sind neue , nette Mieter da !


----------



## seppl (21. Aug. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Kirstin,
> 
> 
> tja, in der Ausgangsstory wusste ich ja auch noch nicht, das hier in der Nachbarschaft Fotos rumgezeigt werden. Genau so wenig wusste ich, dass die rechte Nachbarin schon seit Jahren ein Rattenproblem (woher auch immer) hat und ihr Nachbar (der mit dem Kompost und den faulen Äpfeln) sich dumm stellt.
> ...


Hallo,

darf man eigentlich Fotos und Filme machen von fremdem Garten? Wie schaut es mit Privatsphäre aus.

*ERKLÄRUNG ZUM BEGRIFF PRIVATSPHÄRE*
*Die private Sphäre ist der Bereich einer Person, der nicht öffentlich ist, also der nur die eigene Person angeht.* 

Die Privatsphäre ist dabei besonders geschützt. Jeder hat ein Recht darauf, bei seinen privaten Angelegenheiten in Ruhe gelassen zu werden. Der Schutz der Privatsphäre ist in Art. 2 Abs. 1 in Verbindung mit Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG geregelt. Die private Sphäre ist somit besonders geschützt, so dass Eingriffe einer besonderen Rechtfertigung bedürfen. Denn die Menschen sollen einen abgeschirmten persönlichen Bereich erhalten, indem sie sich frei und ungezwungen belegen können, ohne befürchten zu müssen, das dritte Sie beobachten oder von den beiden Kenntniserlangung. 

Eine Ausprägung der Privatsphäre ist daher auch der Schutz der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung(Art. 13 GG) und das Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnis (Art. 10 GG). Das Eindringen in die Privatsphäre wird auch als Lauschangriff bezeichnet.






Gruß Marion


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2014)

Fotografieren von allgemein zugänglichen Stellen ist genehmigungsfrei.
Es dürfen nur keine Personen oder besonders persönliche Dinge fotografiert werden.
Also rein rechtlich darf ich jedes Objekt fotografieren zum Beispiel von der Straße oder sonst einer allgemein zugänglichen Stelle.
Ist leider so in Deutschland


----------



## pema (21. Aug. 2014)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Habt ihr im Vorfeld schon mal über die Vorfälle (Apfelbaum, Konifere etc.) gesprochen ?


 Tja, zumindest mit dem Eibenrausreißer und Thujapflanzer. Auf meine Anmerkung hin, er hätte den Baum viel zu nah an die Hecke gepflanzt kam: "was seit ihr für Erbsenzähler"... nun gut, der Mann ist jetzt ungef. 80 Jahre alt und ist derjenige Nachbar mit dem offenen Komposthaufen voll von Äpfeln, Kartoffelschalen, etc. Er ist auch der einzige hier im direkten Umfeld, der noch Gemüse anbaut (...und das finde ich gut). Deshalb haben wir es -unter leisem Murren- mal so hingenommen.
Dem Apfelbaumpflanzer wollten wir einfach den Spaß nicht verderben. Wie schon geschrieben: Leben und leben lassen. Das galt bisher  (für uns) auch für alle anderen Nachbarschaftsproblemchen.
Jetzt im nachhinein wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen, klare Grenzen zu setzen. Aber wir haben einfach darauf gesetzt: wie du mir - so ich dir.

Auf den Schiedsmanntermin hoffe ich z.Zt. regelrecht und wenn kein Termin kommt, überlege ich mir ernsthaft, selber den Schiedsmann zu benachrichtigen.
Nicht wegen des Schattenwurfs von zwei Fichten oder wegen etwas __ Efeu, der aus der Hecke wächst, sondern wegen des Herumzeigens von Fotos unseres Gartens, auf dem Ratten unter einem Vogelhaus herumlaufen und dem Hinweis dazu: da kommen die Ratten her. Für mich ist das üble Nachrede. Da wird Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt.
Aber langsam kann ich mich schon kaum noch darüber wirklich aufregen. Nur das Gefühl, wenn ich in meinen eigenen Garten gehe, ist jetzt ein ganz anderes. Automatisch schaue ich zu dem Balkon, von dem gefilmt wurde. Man fühlt sich plötzlich ganz anders - eben beobachtet.

Die Frage, ob es Mieter oder Eigentümer sind, kann ich noch nicht einmal konkret beantworten. Es ist eben eine Reihe von Zweifamilienhäuser, die aus jeweils zwei Eigentumswohnungen bestehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass davon die Mehrzahl Besitzer sind - aber es kann sicherlich auch Mieter geben . Aber wie schon geschrieben: 'Aus dem Fenster' hängen sich nur zwei von zwölf Nachbarn.

Ach Leute, so selten wie in der letzten Woche war ich noch nie am Teich. Direktes Fotogebiet.

petra


----------



## Tinky (21. Aug. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass davon die Mehrzahl Besitzer sind - aber es kann sicherlich auch Mieter geben . .
> 
> petra



Moment als klugscheißender Nachbar sollte ich erwähnen, dass Mieter auch "Besitzer" einer Immobilie sind 
Hier sind wohl die "Eigentümer" gemeint hehe
Ich würde mir mal den Spass machen und im Rattenkostüm oder so durch den Garten gehen oder ein Schild aufstellen "na Herr Nachbar, wie geht´s?) Oder jedesmal mit Fotoaparillo zum Teich gehen und demonstrativ das Haus+garten des Nachbarn ablichten! 
Allerdings nicht wenn Du das Ganze beim Schiedsmann anprangern willst!!


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2014)

...wie gut, dass den Nachbarn noch keiner gesteckt hat, dass man jetzt bei Amazon für überschaubares Geld eine brauchbare Drohne bestellen kann......
....dann wäre sogar euer Schlafzimmer bei offenen Jalousien nicht mal mehr sicher vor messerscharfen Aufnahmen......


----------



## lotta (21. Aug. 2014)

Malt den Teufel nicht an die Wand...

Arme Petra, 
ich möchte nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Nerven und viel Durchhaltevermögen
Bine


----------



## pema (21. Aug. 2014)

Danke.
petra


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Aug. 2014)

Soweit ich weiss dürfte das mit den Drohnen im Zweifel vor Gericht zu verhindern sein. 
Die Thematik ist zwar juristisch noch recht neu, aber hier dürften die Gerichte ähnlich wie bei fest installierten Kameras entscheiden. 
Eng wirds auch dann, wenn man Personen fotografiert. Also halt Dich ruhig am Teich auf, lass Dich nicht provozieren und provoziere nicht. 
Wenn dann tatsächlich auch Du im Garten auf Foto festgehalten wirst und wenn das dann auch noch veröffentlicht wird, dann hast Du viel bessere Chancen als wenn nur Nager fotografiert werden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## StefanBO (23. Aug. 2014)

Hi Petra,


pema schrieb:


> Auf den Schiedsmanntermin hoffe ich z.Zt. regelrecht und wenn kein Termin kommt, überlege ich mir ernsthaft, selber den Schiedsmann zu benachrichtigen.
> Nicht wegen des Schattenwurfs von zwei Fichten oder wegen etwas __ Efeu, der aus der Hecke wächst, sondern wegen des Herumzeigens von Fotos unseres Gartens, auf dem Ratten unter einem Vogelhaus herumlaufen und dem Hinweis dazu: da kommen die Ratten her. Für mich ist das üble Nachrede. Da wird Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt.


du solltest dir dann aber genau überlegen, was du vom Schiedsmann überhaupt willst bzw. erwartest!

Ein Schiedsmann kann/soll die Streitparteien nur zum miteinander Reden bringen, er kann kein Urteil fällen!

Allerdings kann/"soll" freiwillig ein Vergleich geschlossen werden. Und das wäre dann ein verbindlicher Vertrag, der auch einklagbar wäre.

Die Kosten trägt derjenige, der den Schiedsmann beauftragt, es sei denn, im Vergleich (Vertrag) wird etwas anderes vereinbart.

Hinsichtlich der "Beschwerden wegen der Unordnung/Schattenwurf/Gefährdung(*)" deiner Nachbarn hast du rechtlich gesehen (BGB und Nachbarrechtsgesetz NRW) bisher die "freie Auswahl". Selbst, wenn du verhandlungs- oder aktionsbereit bist, warum solltest du aus deinem freiwilligem Entgegenkommen *bei solchen Nachbarn* einen einklagbaren Anspruch machen?

Die Idee, sich die Sache mal aus den Gärten (Balkons?) der beiden beschwerdeführenden Parteien anzuschauen, halte ich für ganz gut. Auch wenn deren bisheriges Vorgehen keine Veranlassung bietet, sich näher mit ihnen zu beschäftigen. Andererseits wäre es auf jeden Fall schade, ein jahrzehntelang enstandenes Biotop und Ökosystem, das schon so ein einzelner Baum bildet, zu vernichten und den vorhandenen Artenreichtum dadurch drastisch zu reduzieren. Auch Vogelarten würdest du dann wohl wesentlich weniger beobachten können.

Die Sache mit den Ratten (Abwehrmaßnahmen) läuft ja ohnehin, und sollte weiterhin unabhängig von den übrigen Punkten behandelt werden. Ich wüsste auch nicht, was hier ein Schiedsmann erreichen sollte (welchenVergleich?).

Nachtrag:
Es sei denn, euer Schiedsmann war früher mal Fahrlehrer. Die wissen, wie man sich in gewissen Situationen am besten verhält:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=670Hn83vzu4_


Wegen der "üblen Nachrede" sehe ich zwar Gesprächsbedarf, aber welche Forderung würdest du da beim Schiedsmann aufstellen wollen? Zumal es ja wie gesagt keine Beurteilung/kein Urteil gibt, sondern höchstens einen *gemeinsamen* Vergleich (welchen?).

(*) Oder besteht wirklich eine reale Gefahr? Es kommt ja immer auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Titran (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra

Ich hatte auch schon solche Nachbarn, das ging soweit das wir unser kleines Häuschen verkauft haben, und umgezogen sind.

Am neuen Ort ist nun auch wieder einer der sich an unseren __ Tannen stört, diese stehen aber schon länger als er da wohnt. Wir wissen 
bis zum heutigen Tag nicht was Ihn an den Bäumen stört, sie stehen an der Nordgrenze seines Grundstücks, geben Ihm also keinen Schatten auf sein Grundstück.
Er selber hat auch ne Tanne auf seinem Grundstück auf der Südwestlichen Grenze, aber die stört Ihn nicht, ist ja seine, obwohl diese Ihm ne menge Schatten auf sein und unser Grundstück wirft.

Ich machte Ihm den Vorschlag, wenn er seine Tanne fälle, werde ich meine auch fällen aber er möchte seine stehen lassen 

Hoffe das Dein Nachbar ein Einsehen hat.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Mücke (25. Aug. 2014)

Reden Reden Reden .... Mit Engelszungen wenn es geht. Wenn man sich mit seinem Nachbarn streitet und das Nicht klärt, ist der Umzug besser als für den Rest seines Lebens so sehr eingeschränkt zu sein. Wenn das reden nicht hilft, dann vielleicht mal nachts richtig durchschütteln wenn es keiner sieht .


----------



## StefanBO (30. Aug. 2014)

Vorgestern habe ich an einem Naturteich in WAT (im NSG/LSG) Remy entdeckt - er beobachtete mich aus einem Gebüsch heraus sehr genau.
 

Ich glaube, wenn ich eine Ratte oder eine Familie "dauerhaft" im Garten entdecken würde, würde ich erst mal versuchen, sie zu vergrämen (Aufenthaltsorte  ungemütlich machen ;-) oder Lebendfallen versuchen (zumal vergiftete Ratten auch von Greifvögeln, Katzen und Hunden gefangen/gefressen werden können...) Zumindest, so lange keine Nachbarn von der speziellen Sorte mit Videoaufnahmen Ämter und andere Nachbarn aufwiegeln wollen. Okay, wenn man Nahrungsmittel lagert, Tierställe hat, alte Keller o.ä., mag das "bedrohlicher" sein, aber Ratten sind für mich zunächst genau so Tiere wie andere auch. Und sehr sozial und intelligent ... was man nicht von allen Nachbarn behaupten kann ... aber lassen wir das jetzt besser


----------



## pema (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt ist genau das passiert, worauf ich meine Nachbarn in Bezug auf das Ausbringen von Rattengift hingewiesen hatte - war denen natürlich wurstegal:
Wir haben Hunde (andere Nachbarn auch und auch regelmäßigen Katzenbesuch).
Obwohl ich die Hundemädchen schon seit dem Auslegen der Giftköderboxen nicht mehr unbeaufsichtigt in den Garten gelassen habe - vor allen Dingen seit dem wir schon drei tote Ratten im Garten gefunden haben - hat es heute eine geschafft, eine tote Maus zu vertilgen. Zum Glück hat sie die Maus (in Teilen) wieder ausgebrochen. Aber da ich nur das Erbrochene im Garten gefunden habe, weiß ich natürlich nicht, wer diesen fürchterlichen Hunger hatte.
Also war ich sofort notfallmäßig beim Tierarzt - natürlich mit beiden mutmaßlich Vergifteten.
Bisher hatte noch keine von beiden Symptome . Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass das so bleibt. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass man einem Hund 28!!! Kohletabletten verabreichen muss (und das innerhalb von 20 Min.)  bestärkt mich wieder in der Erkenntnis, dass Gift im Garten der letzte Müll ist.  Und zwar für alle Lebewesen.
petra


----------



## bekamax (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi, oh, so ein M...! Gute Besserung deinen Hunden!



pema schrieb:


> dass Gift im Garten der letzte Müll ist.  Und zwar für alle Lebewesen



Da hast du wohl recht. Aber in Ausnahmefällen hilft halt alles nix! Oder gibt´s doch fast vergessene alte Hausmittel? Hat jemand solche?

GlG Karin


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Aber da ich nur das Erbrochene im Garten gefunden habe, weiß ich natürlich nicht, wer diesen fürchterlichen Hunger hatte.



Pema, 
ich will Dich nicht in Panik versetzten, aber bei einer Vergiftung, siehst Du es, wenn Du es weißt, ganz schnell.
Müdigkeit, glanzlose Augen, stumpfes Fell, alles innerhalb von ca. 24 Stunden, in denen die Blutverdünnung stattfindet. 
Mein Hund hat 10 Tage in der Tierklinik verbracht, dann war er über den Berg .


----------



## pema (6. Sep. 2014)

Bisher noch keine Anzeichen für eine Vergiftung. Die Tierärztin hat mir ja gesagt, worauf ich achten muss. Ich hoffe mal sie hat recht mit ihrer Aussage, dass die Giftmenge in einer vergifteten Maus (zumal sie ja auch noch ausgebrochen wurde) nicht ausreicht, um einen Hund ernsthaft zu gefährden.
Petra


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2014)

bekamax schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Aber in Ausnahmefällen hilft halt alles nix! Oder gibt´s doch fast vergessene alte Hausmittel? Hat jemand solche?


1-2 eigene immer im Garten ansässige Katzen haben eine gewaltige Wirkung. Das war schon den Landwirten bekannt, die zum Teil eine kleine Katzenplage fütterten.
Ne reine Wohnungskatze ohne Nachtausgang die mal im Garten eine Runde drehen darf bringt ebensowenig, wie ein Hund der Nachts im Haus ist.


----------



## bekamax (6. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> 1-2 eigene immer im Garten ansässige Katzen haben eine gewaltige Wirkung. Das war schon den Landwirten bekannt, die zum Teil eine kleine Katzenplage fütterten.


 
Ja, aber wenn, dann sterilisiert. Und ich fürchte, da hätten Tierschützer auch was dagegen....


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2014)

Oder man hat das Glück das sich Füchse in der Nachbarschaft ansiedeln.  Seit dem hab ich hier zumindest keine Nagerspuren mehr gesehen. 

LG René


----------



## StefanBO (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,


pema schrieb:


> Bisher hatte noch keine von beiden Symptome


du kannst ja mal in der Nachbarschaft fragen, ob gerade eine Katze erkrankt oder verstorben ist. Ein Greifvogel war dann wohl eher nicht das Opfer, der dürfte woanders auswürgen/verenden.

Wie gesagt, von diesen Giftködern im Freien halte ich nicht so viel. Auf Dauer schafft das doch nur Wohnraum für neue Ratten, ist aber eine tödliche Gefahr für rattenfressende Tiere; sinnvoll ist nur die begleitende Ursachenbekämpfung. Nun gut, da Ratten intelligent sind, werden sich die Überlebenden vielleicht auch besser verstecken  Warum macht man daraus nicht so eine Hobbyjägerbespaßungsmaßnahme wie bei anderen Wild- und frei laufenden Haustieren, deren Anzahl nach deren Naturverständnis einem Management unterworfen werden soll?


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2014)

StefanBO schrieb:


> ..... Warum macht man daraus nicht so eine Hobbyjägerbespaßungsmaßnahme wie bei anderen Wild- und frei laufenden Haustieren, deren Anzahl nach deren Naturverständnis einem Management unterworfen werden soll?



...vielleicht, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Hobbyjäger bei so einem kleinen Tier, wie einer Ratte eher des Nachbarn Wohnzimmerfenster zerschießt, als den Nager zu erlegen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Sep. 2014)

Hi Stefan

da gibt's Problem mit den gesetzlich geregelten Mindestabständen die Jagdberechtigte zu Häusern/Ortslagen beim Schußwaffengebrauch einzuhalten haben. Nicht umsonst können sich Waschbären, Kaninchen, Wildschweine ect. in Ortlagen so gut halten, weil sie da nicht so einfach auf sie geballert werden darf

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (7. Sep. 2014)

<OT>
Hallo Frank,
der Begriff  "Bespaßungsmaßnahme" sollte anzeigen, dass meine Kritik eher in eine andere Richtung ging (sogenanntes Populationsmanagement als sogenannter Tierschutz) und nicht wörtlich genommen werden sollte - andererseits unterliegen Ratten (zumindest hier in NRW ) AFAIK nicht dem Jagdrecht, so dass in solchen Fällen andere Regelungen möglich sein sollten. Aber da es nicht gemacht wird, anscheinend doch nicht.
Zur Info: Kaninchen werden hier im Stadtpark und auf Friedhöfen mit spezieller Genehmigung durchaus bejagt. Aber das alles sollte in dxiesem Thread nicht weiter zum Thema werden.
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...-im-stadtpark-bochum-unterwegs-id8232468.html
<\OT>


----------

